# Touring the Greek Islands



## R_and_B (Jul 11, 2008)

Hi

I live in Spain in Almeria province and would like to tour the Greek Islands - I thought by using the car ferries.
Then I can spend a few days on each island (or more) then move on to another (courtesy of the car ferry).
Does anyone know of a site where I can get info on the ferries or a timetable for each island?
Not sure where to start, I thought maybe Barcelona and get a ferry to Italy, and on from there.
Any ideas welcome, I am just starting the planning process


----------



## uk355 (Aug 3, 2008)

*Greek Islands*



R_and_B said:


> Hi
> 
> I live in Spain in Almeria province and would like to tour the Greek Islands - I thought by using the car ferries.
> Then I can spend a few days on each island (or more) then move on to another (courtesy of the car ferry).
> ...


Google hellenicseaways dot com

Also, well worth spending the extra to travel business class


----------

